# Roswell 1947...Mums the word...



## mcdougall

Here's a kit I built a few years ago, and added a bunch of Aliens and soldiers from an old Sherman tank kit I had kicking around...

































































It was a fun piece that I put together over a few months and I just rediscovered it recently
Mcdee


----------



## slingshot392

Now that's cool!


----------



## rat salad

That's really neat. You did a great job.
This is like a bonafide playset.
I collect toys so I'm lovin' it.


----------



## deadmanincfan

...boy, if they had known what they were in for, I bet the aliens wouldn't have come anywhere near Roswell...


----------



## airdave

*Are you sure thats not just some Border Smuggling operation gone bad?
...I can count 12 "illegal aliens" crammed into that metal container, maybe more inside?! 
Somebody call Border Patrol!!*


----------



## mcdougall

airdave said:


> *Are you sure thats not just some Border Smuggling operation gone bad?
> ...I can count 12 "illegal aliens" crammed into that metal container, maybe more inside?!
> Somebody call Border Patrol!!*



Hey thanks for the kind words on my Roswell Dio...Yeah it's the Testors kit, I added all the Army men from an old Aurora Sherman tank kit and all the little Aliens came from various UFO kits, I melted a couple to form them over the rocks and repositioned some of the Army guys arms and legs so they looked more inter-active with what was going on, I tried to make the scene look totally confused as I'm sure it was at the time, with nobody knowing what the heck was going on...I built this about 10 - 11 years ago... 
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## SJF

That's really nicely done! Reminds me of a flashback scene from the X-Files. Great job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## roadrner

Great dio! Now we know the truth.  rr


----------



## Seaview

B..b..but that doesn't look like a weather balloon!


----------



## mcdougall

...Thanks for the Great comments guys :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Looks great Denis!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. I like what you've done with the groundwork, and the aliens are cool! There's heaps of thought and effort in this and you've done a nice job mate!

Chris.


----------



## scotpens

Great diorama. Cute, and shows a lot of imagination. Who's the civilian in the blue suit -- some nosy reporter who'll be visited a few days later by some mysterious "men in black"?


deadmanincfan said:


> ...boy, if they had known what they were in for, I bet the aliens wouldn't have come anywhere near Roswell...


They should have landed on Hollywood Boulevard -- nobody would have given them a second look! :freak:


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Chris and scotpens...I had fun with the rock work and ground area trying to replicate what I've seen in photos of the New Mexico terrain and Yeah scotpens...I figured the local reporter would be the first on the scene trying to get the 'scoop' (probably got a lift from the Captain) and the fact is even with the military presence, everyone on the scene would be too jazzed about what was happening to care...the captain (in brown) is standing there bewildered holding a piece of 'weather balloon'...everyone ,at that moment, in their own little world of discovery,confusion and duty ... It's easy to get lost in this kit
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## steve123

McDee, That really made me smile!....God, I love what you did with this.

I bet you had a ball putting it together....thanks!


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Steve...I really did have a blast with this kit Dio, You've got the Aliens in a state of disaray and more than likely as confused as the humans, who as I've said, are all in their own little worlds in this busy little scenerio... I really appreciate all your kind words:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## steve123

I know, the poor litle guys really looked "knocked around"...plus, they know that we know..and they are stranded....wonderful work....

Steve


----------



## BrianM

What a fun dio. That space ship is very cool, crashed or not. Lindberg reissued it recently.


----------



## steve123

I want to do one of these...I found some little Alien "poopatroopers",

It's a start...maybe paint the FS-1 silver...


----------



## mcdougall

Go for it Steve...I had a Great time building this Roswell scene and of course with a Dio, you're telling a story...I hope I conveyed the idea of confusion and bewilderment of that moment in time...everyone reacting to a very extrordinary set of circumstances...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Here's another couple of angles...

























Thanks for all your comments guys...almost wants to make me want to expand on this scene...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT

VERY cool! Great idea and great execution!


----------



## 69Stang

That is way off the fun scale! I just spent a lot of time smiling! Nice work and thanks for sharing!

Ward


----------



## Jafo

pretty cool


----------



## kneedeep56

THAT is very cool - Thanks for posting your pics :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks guys for all your feed back...I've always had fun with dioramas and often I'm running through the house like the Mad Hatter looking for bits and pieces that will help bash this and other dios into some sort of sense...
Mcdee


----------



## OzyMandias

McDee, that is an amazing diorama. Well done! I love how you have positioned the figures to get a 'story' happening. I can almost imagine what the soldiers were thinking and saying. :thumbsup:

I've got the pristine version of that kit with the clear roof and a couple of the larger 'Greys'. I called the 'saucer' the R/V as the passengers look so relaxed, it looked like a family holiday. Not that many family road trips I've been a part of have been relaxed...

"You kids stop fighting! No there isn't a restroom stop for another 1000,000 kilometres! Don't make me turn this saucer around!" :lol:


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah...when I was a kid they were anything but relaxing 
...and thanks for your kind words Ozy!...this dio is a bunch of stories within a story, and it was a real fun build :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

*Update 2010...*

I entered this dio in Monster Hobbies Competition and took First Place in the Diorama catagory...

the front of the store looks like this...










I picked up my Trophy for the Roswell 1947 Diorama with Certificate...
For First Place I got the Golden Witch Award...

Here she is in front of the Roswell Dio...
















THANK YOU TREVOR
& MONSTER HOBBIES!!!!
Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias

Heartiest congratulations to you Denis! That was a well deserved award.
Cheers to Trevor at Monster Hobbies for graciously hosting the competition too.


----------



## Seaview

Congratulations; well deserved! Even though it was just as possibly a Soviet ghost rocket or a time machine from our far distant future, this is one great diorama!


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks a lot Seaview and OzyMandias...I really appreciate your kind words:thumbsup:
Cheers
Mcdee


----------

